# Kit's 1970 Lund C-14 Fisherman



## Kit_B (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been lurking here, for about a month.
My boat had been pretty neglected, for a few years & I finally got around to making some adjustments.

I forgot to take 'Before' photos, but it looked like a heavily used boat, with splintering seats & worn-out paint.

(Evidently, I need to learn to add photos in reverse order.)


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 9, 2012)

:WELCOME: to Tinboats!

Are those the same boats? Did you get a different trailer too?


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 9, 2012)

If the white trailer with fenders is yours, I've got the same rig but don't know the manufacturer. Does yours have any ID markings on it? Mine is late '80s vintage. The boat looks real similar to my '87 Lowe 1462 Superior. Nice setup. I did remove my long brackets from the seats just after I got it and have had no I'll effects. I use mine primarily for camping though. As far as your bench seats, I made 3" thick cushions for mine that snap in place. I store my boat outside so anything that can deteriorate snaps off so I just have metal exposed to the elements. Had to make a cover for my bow lights because the sun will bleach out the lenses over time.
Welcome.


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 9, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> :WELCOME: to Tinboats!
> 
> Are those the same boats? Did you get a different trailer too?



That's not my boat, it's a similar one.


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 9, 2012)

PATRIOT2 said:


> If the white trailer with fenders is yours, I've got the same rig but don't know the manufacturer. Does yours have any ID markings on it? Mine is late '80s vintage. The boat looks real similar to my '87 Lowe 1462 Superior. Nice setup. I did remove my long brackets from the seats just after I got it and have had no I'll effects.



Yes...The white trailer is mine.
I believe the stickers on the fenders say "Shore Station".


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, I've been slowly making progress.
It's been a little hard to get much done, with the heat & humidity here in Maple Grove, MN.

I know it's not the most glamorous build, but I'm really happy with what I've got, so far.
I hope the functionality keeps me happy.

I may still opt for a small bow enclosure & a rear tackle cabinet, but I'm in no hurry for those.
I have all the necessary parts...Just not sure if I want to add them.


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 18, 2012)

Now, it's not 100% complete & it isn't gorgeous...
But, I took the old girl out on the water last night, to see how I like the changes.
Turns out, it's a much better fishing machine than it used to be.
I'll have to mount the depth finder & trolling motor...Do some wiring...And, add a few little things...
But, I'm quite happy with the progress I've made.

Thank you, for all the great ideas!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice job. =D>


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you!
There was a whole lotta sweat involved, with the weather we've been having.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 18, 2012)

Same boat I used to have until last year. Good boat, I always wanted to take out the middle seat or at least make a walkway thru it which can be done without compromising rigidity. But never got around to it.
Trailer might be the same too. Mine was shorelander.
Tim


----------



## Kit_B (Jul 19, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> Same boat I used to have until last year. Good boat, I always wanted to take out the middle seat or at least make a walkway thru it which can be done without compromising rigidity. But never got around to it.
> Trailer might be the same too. Mine was shorelander.
> Tim



Wow...That's pretty cool.
Your old setup looks nearly identical.
I thought about taking out the middle seat, but there's very little room in these boats to add replacement foam.
And, I wasn't sure about how that would influence wieght distribution & rigidity.
I still might do it, in the future.
If I do, I'll be adding side cabinets & a floor...
But, that's a few years out.


----------



## Kit_B (Aug 7, 2012)

After adding the extra weight, I took the boat on the water & checked my speed with a GPS.
I was able to hit 20.4 mph, with my 1968 Johnson 20hp motor.
Then, I noticed it was pulling water up the transom & should be raised up.
I moved the motor as far up as it could go (an extra 1.25").
I'm now able to hit 25 mph.

I would have never believed it would make that big of a difference, if I hadn't actually seen it.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 7, 2012)

I love what you did. Simple and very useful. Did you install wood on the seats before carpeting them? I think something like this will work good for my 12' V


----------



## Kit_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Brandon said:


> I love what you did. Simple and very useful. Did you install wood on the seats before carpeting them? I think something like this will work good for my 12' V



Thank you.
Hmmm...I should have taken photos of that part.
I cut exterior grade plywood (*not the green stuff*), to fit the existing brackets & seat mounts.
The plywood got a few coats of spar varnish.
Then, I used outdoor carpet adhesive, to attach the carpet & stapled to the underside (like you might do when re-upholstering furniture).
I installed all the plywood pieces, after they were carpeted.
To me, that just seemed to be a longer-lasting installation, than adding carpet afterward might be.


----------

